# Toshiba Android 3.0 (Honeycomb) Tablet Likely Coming in June 2011



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Toshiba* is going to get into the Tablet device game in a big way very soon - iPad 2 competition in many ways.

Since a number of folks have been asking about this device, and I've also been following it a bit (thanks to Groundhog45 turning me onto its debut)...here is a culmination of what I have learned (website links follow at the end):

- It has quietly shown up on *Amazon*, but obviously not yet available.

- Estimates quote "*Spring 2011*", with *a June release date *mentioned a few places.

- *Android 3.0* (also called Honeycomb) powered - it shares this platform with the Motorola Xoom]

- *NVIDIA Tegra 2* based *10.1-inch screen *runs at *1280 x 800 *resolution (16:10 ratio w/720p HD resolution)

- *Full sized HDMI, USB, mini-USB and SDXC memory card ports*- WiFi b/g/n support

- *Bluetooth* support

- *Removable* rubberized back panel

- *User-changeable replacement battery *(rumored to be $89)

- *Stereo headphone *connector

- *2-megapixel front camera, 5-megapixel rear camera *(w/videoconference support)

- *Size and weight *similar to Xoom, but *slightly thinner*

- *Price estimate *- $499

Several websites used as sources (there are plenty more):

http://www.everythingusb.com/toshiba-android-tablet-21052.html
http://androidcommunity.com/toshiba-10-1-inch-android-tablet-gets-fully-detailed-20110318/
http://androidcommunity.com/htc-dell-acer-and-toshiba-android-3-0-honeycomb-tablets-in-june-20110314/


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

And the most important feature: It is not an Apple.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

klang said:


> And the most important feature: It is not an Apple.


Yeah, but I've never had any luck with Toshiba products and their support really sucks.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Yeah, but I've never had any luck with Toshiba products and their support really sucks.
> 
> Rich


Really?

I've had exactly the opposite experience, as has my brother. Between us, we have 5 different electronics devices without issues as users.

I'm sure all manufacturers will have good and bad experience users, but I'm sorry to hear that you have not. This unit is getting alot of traction on various websites, with many comments specifically citing "high quality Toshiba reputation". Obviously they can't fail on the quality front, or they'll never make a go of this device.

I suspect the first hands-on press reviews will be out in about 6 weeks or so.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Here some brief info on the LG tablet:

http://androidcommunity.com/google-nexus-tablet-by-lg-in-pipeline-for-mid-summer-launch-20110328/

http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/28/google-lg-nexus-tablet/

And a bit of info on Acers:

http://www.slashgear.com/hands-on-with-the-acer-picasso-tablet-23141992/

And here's a bit more on Asus:

http://www.techtree.com/India/News/Asus_Eee_Pad_Transformer_Tablet_Launched/551-114944-893.html


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Here some brief info on the LG tablet:
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/google-nexus-tablet-by-lg-in-pipeline-for-mid-summer-launch-20110328/
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Yes, there will be several "clone" devices with very similar specs. The one unique Toshiba feature will be the user-replaceable battery, which I certainly think is a plus.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Really?
> 
> I've had exactly the opposite experience, as has my brother. Between us, we have 5 different electronics devices without issues as users.
> 
> ...


Worst TV I ever bought was a Toshiba. I tried just about every VCR that came out and the Toshibas were so far behind the others in PQ and ease of use that I couldn't figure out what they were trying to do. Bought a DVD upscaler and had to call Toshiba for support and had a horrible experience.

I've avoided all things Toshiba ever since.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Worst TV I ever bought was a Toshiba.


:shrug:
Yeah...I felt that way about LG products.

Then last year I bought 2 Blu Ray players (at a phenomenal price - 1 as a gift).

They have turned out to be fantastic units and without a single problem.

The multiple connectivity ports and other great features kick iPad's butt in many ways, so I'll be interested to see what the hands-on reviewers say about the Toshiba tablet - including things like battery life and the price.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Worst TV I ever bought was a Toshiba. I tried just about every VCR that came out and the Toshibas were so far behind the others in PQ and ease of use that I couldn't figure out what they were trying to do. Bought a DVD upscaler and had to call Toshiba for support and had a horrible experience.
> 
> I've avoided all things Toshiba ever since.
> 
> Rich


But Rich that was back in the Good Ole Days when we had Black & White TVs Toshiba has come a long way since then. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> But Rich that was back in the Good Ole Days when we had Black & White TVs Toshiba has come a long way since then. :lol:


It was a color 32" CRT and it was terrible!!!

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> It was a color 32" CRT and it was terrible!!!


I'll have to show you my brother's 55" Toshiba flat screen some time. Nary a problem and OOOooo what a picture. 

Things have changed since electricity was discovered - honest.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'll have to show you my brother's 55" Toshiba flat screen some time. Nary a problem and OOOooo what a picture.
> 
> Things have changed since electricity was discovered - honest.


I know. And if everybody raves about the Toshiba tablet, I'll probably try one. I had absolutely no use for anything Panasonic until I got my first plasma, now I've got seven of them. I regarded anything Samsung with horror, but now I've got a home theater/BD player set and two Sammy BD players. But I have to be shown. And I'm more than willing to be shown.

What I'd like to get my hands on is simple. Throw a 10" screen on my Droid X. Make it as fast as the Xoom. Make the outside cover of non-skid plastic. Put the power button on the front, the Xoom has the power button on the back, and that annoyed me. In other words, make it just like a Droid X except for the bump up in speed. Make all the apps that are available to the Droid X available to the new tablet. Seems simple, no?

What really baffles me, is why the Xoom wasn't built exactly like a Droid X. That's what I expected and didn't nearly get.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> What really baffles me, is why the Xoom wasn't built exactly like a Droid X. That's what I expected and didn't nearly get.


That is at first surprising...I can see that. But like I said before...this is an immature technology so far - even the iPad2 is what should have been there at first, and it has holes in it.

For that very reason...maybe by summer or fall...we'll see how tablets can shape up to meet higher expectations. They are not that far away, but they are not all the way there yet either.

The Toshiba (if the battery life is good) seems to be the closest right now to a connectible, fast, powerful, and versatile unit, with a replacement battery. That puts it about 80% of the way to a laptop as a travel replacement candidate (the iPad is maybe 60% of the way there).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm really liking that Asus with the docking station and while it doesn't have the removable battery, it's reportedly up to 16 hours (with docking station).

HERE'S another look.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I'm really liking that Asus with the docking station and while it doesn't have the removable battery, it's reportedly up to 16 hours (with docking station).
> 
> HERE'S another look.


Thanks for sharing.

Yes, this next Android 3.0 series of tablets are a cut above the current versions out there.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'm really liking that Asus with the docking station and while it doesn't have the removable battery, it's reportedly up to 16 hours (with docking station).
> 
> HERE'S another look.


Does that have a capacitance screen? Didn't see any mention of that in the link.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Does that have a capacitance screen? Didn't see any mention of that in the link.
> 
> Rich


From the link in post #5:

*Asus Eee Pad Transformer tablet has 10.1-inch IPS panel-based Corning Gorilla Glass capacitive touchscreen that supports 1280x800 pixel resolution*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> From the link in post #5:
> 
> *Asus Eee Pad Transformer tablet has 10.1-inch IPS panel-based Corning Gorilla Glass capacitive touchscreen that supports 1280x800 pixel resolution*


Good. I tried a resistive tablet and it was terrible.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

More info on the Acer Iconia Tablet which will be released on April 24th at Best Buy for $450:

engadget

Unboxing


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> More info on the Acer Iconia Tablet which will be released on April 24th at Best Buy for $450:
> 
> engadget
> 
> Unboxing


Noticed it's a bit lighter than the Xoom.

The hands on video is pretty neat...


----------

